# New 7D Owner



## brian_f2.8 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got my 7D. I'm very happy with it. I'm a new Canon guy so I'll ask some dumb questions until I figure things out. I'm very happy as I shot NASCAR with it last week. The 1.6 on a 500mm is sweet. 

One thing that threw me off was it rained at Pocono last week. I got wet so did the 7D. All of a sudden, the camera didn't work then it did. The shutter speed changed various speeds. I removed the battery and took off the lens(24-105). There was some moisture/water on the metal bayonet/contacts. I thought the camera was weather sealed, no?

Also I received a very nice CPS package today. I never received anything from Nikon. The package included a nice neck strap. How does it go on? The bottom is a closed loop. I know how to do a regular strap but this is different.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2012)

Good thing you're now a CPS member. Especially if you're going to take that weather-sealed Canon out in a wee bit of rain ever again. Summer rain...quite a harsh test...good luck figuring out that nice neckstrap Canon sent you as a prize for signing up for CPS. Did they include instructions for how to get the strap on your Canon Professional Camera? Can you send it all in to CPS, and have them fit the strap to your camera? I am sure they have multiple qualified repair people whose sole job is to help Canon Professional Services members install neckstraps on their Canon Professional Cameras.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 11, 2012)

Weather sealing on a camera is also dependent on the lens fitted. I would be wary going fwd unless your sure of both


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Aug 11, 2012)

It's weird, the loops are closed, not a normal strap. I'm trying to avoid a phone call figured someone has encountered this before.


----------

